# Fishing etiquette?



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

I have a question concerning fishing etiquette. Last week while fishing at the waterfront - I had another fisherman fishing beside me. We were talking while ours lines were in the water (small talk, y'all know how that goes --nothing serious.) Never got the guys name and it was my first time seeing him. He had a rod soaking in the water with cut bait and also had another one that he was throwing plastic with. While he was in the surf casting he had a hard hit on his bottom rod. I yelled out to him (HEY----YOU GOTTA HIT ON YOUR ROD) He was movinig back to the rod trying to grab it before he lost his fish, but by the time he got there the fish was gone. He said "man, why didn't you grab my rod for me" I told him that some people really get offended when someone touches their gear. 

So that's where my question comes in, When it is acceptable to grab anothers rod? If I'm fishing with someone that I know then it is a given to grab their rod. If I'm fishing with someone new then it's a question that I don't know the answer to.

I've been in both situations before, Especially on a pier. someone has grabbed my rod (but I usually say hey buddy watch my rod while I gone) and if anything is caught off of it while I'm gone I usually tell him to keep the fish. (You hooked it--you can have it)

But I've also had perfect strangers grab my rod while I was standing right there and it kinda ticked me off.

Whats the rule on this????????


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me personally, if I ask you to watch my rod, it pretty much means that since I am away for a tad, something will hit, and please try and hook the thing. If I don't ask, and I don't know you, leave my stuff alone. That's what I like about fishing with buddies, you don't ask, but if you get a knock, they are there for you. My brother and I don't ask, it's understood, but a stranger, not in my book. You want the fish, watch your rod, or let the person near you know that it's okay to touch, and hopefully hookem.

My two cents.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

You did the right thing. I only grab someone else's stuff if I know them or if they give me permission. I wouldn't want anybody touching my stuff either. A tourist grabbed my most expensive setup while I had my back turned earlier this season. Of course I caught him in time, grabbed my combo and explained if he did it again he would get tossed in the drink. Turned out, it was my first keeper striper of the season on the other end. Besides, you can't really plug and dunk at the same time.


----------



## gotcha6/0 (Jul 13, 2003)

Yea i agree i dont touch anyones stuff that i dont know. I know that feeling though when someone has a hit or a run on there rod and you dont grab it, when me and bonito6t9 were at avalon pier this summer i was standin there doin nothin like usual and this guys rod had a BIG run on it and i looked at it and everyone down there uses' heavers for there anchor rods and the rod just so happened to be a heaver so i just left it and turns out when he ran over there and grabbed it it wasnt an anchor rod he had a fish finder with a live eel on it for cobes so then i just kinda felt guilty for the rest of the day. plus if memory serves me think it was the only run that day.:barf:


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I would grab the rod if it was hitting really hard and was about to go into the water if it was someone who you didn't know. If the person is nowhere to be seen, then I would try to land the fish for that person, but if they can reach the rod, then it's up to that person to get their rod.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

Seems like I was pretty much on the right track. I see a lot of you agree with me on this.
Now in a situation like Anthony said, If the rod was pulled from the spike or was headed tip first over the pier then I would by all means grab the rod, but unless told to do so I will not touch anyones gear


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

> Now in a situation like Anthony said, If the rod was pulled from the spike or was headed tip first over the pier then I would by all means grab the rod, but unless told to do so I will not touch anyones gear


exactly


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*I think you were right doing what you did .*

Fishing Code of Conduct

We protect the environment of fish
We treat all fish with respect
We actively participate in the management of our fish
We respect the rights of others
Responsible Anglers Respect The Environment 
As Ethical Anglers: 
1. We do not spill or dump gasoline, oil or other pollutants on land or into the water. 
2. When fishing we never leave trash behind, including worn or discarded line, old hooks and bait.
3. We leave our fishing site as clean or cleaner than we found it. 
4. We report environmental damage and pollution to the relevant authorities. 
5. When boating or anchoring, we take care to avoid damaging sensitive areas. 
6. We do our best to prevent the spread of exotic plants and animals. 
7. We never use as live bait fish that do not normally reside in the waters we are fishing, nor do we introduce exotic species that may survive and reproduce into
fishing waters. 
Responsible Anglers Respect Fish And Handle Them Carefully 
As Ethical Anglers: 
8. We use only legal tackle, attend to our gear and value our catch. 
9. We keep no more fish than needed for consumption and legally allowed and we never wastefully discard fish that are retained. 
10. We practice conservation and use proper release methods for fish not retained. 
11. We use tackle and techniques that avoid the capture of, or minimize the harm to unwanted fish or fish prohibited from retention. 
12. We learn and comply with all angling regulations. 
13. We report any illegal fishing activities we observe to the proper authorities. 
Responsible Anglers Respect The Rights Of Others 
As Ethical Anglers: 
14. We treat other anglers, boaters and other people we might meet in the field with courtesy and respect. 
15. We obtain permission from landowners and never trespass on private lands or waters. 
16. We respect the space of other anglers when fishing from the shore or in a boat and give room to all anglers playing a fish. 
Responsible Anglers Take Care Of Their Own Safety And The Safety Of Others When Fishing 
As Ethical Anglers: 
17. We observe all operator and safety regulations. 
18. We watch our speed and our wash and keep a safe distance from shore based anglers, jetties and other boats. 
Responsible Anglers Lead By Example 
As Ethical Anglers: 
19. We educate fellow anglers, especially new participants about fishing ethics. 
20. We promote ethical behavior in the use of aquatic resources through education and example. 
21. We maintain and promote public awareness and understanding of the issues surrounding responsible fishing. 
22. We promote public awareness of the measures taken by anglers to conserve the resources and protect the environment.
THANK YOU to our Northern Brothers for their CODE OF CONDUCT


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fisherman's Creed

I fish because it is fun. I fish because I enjoy the freedom I feel from being exposed to the elements, and the vulnerability to the danger that is intrinsic with nature's forces and the creatures she possess. 
I do not fish because it is fashionable to do so. I use a rod & reel, not wear it. My rod & reel is not a symbol of status. It exists simply for me and me alone. My rod & reel are not toys. It is an extension of my being, and I will treat it accordingly, with the same respect as I have for myself, my sport and nature. 
I strive to understand the intricacies of my sport, from the most basic to the most complex. I learn everything I can about my sport, so that I am reliant upon no one but myself for the successes and failures I experience. I strive to constantly better my skill of control over my rod & reel. I will learn it's limits, and use my skill to become one with my rod & reel so that we may keep each other alive should the need arise. I am the master, it is my servant. Working together in harmony, we will become an invincible team and will rejoice in our successes and learn from our failures. 
I do not fear death. I will, however, do all possible to avoid death prematurely. Fear is the enemy, not death. Fear on the water leads to death, therefore I will not let fear be my master. I will master it. My rod, reel and sport will outlive me. Therefore, they are my legacy. I will care for them for future fishermen to cherish as I have cherished them, whoever they may be. 
I do not fish to gain attention or respect from those that do not fish, nor do I wish to intimidate or annoy them or my fellow fishermen. For those that do not want know me, all I wish from them is to ignore me. For those that desire to know me, I will share with them the truth of myself, so that they might understand me and others like me. 
I will show respect to other fishermen more experienced or knowledgeable than I am. I will learn from them all I can. However, if my respect is not acknowledged or appreciated then it shall end and they shall be cast aside. I will not show disrespect to other fishermen less experienced or knowledgeable than I am. I will teach them what I can. However, if they show me, my sport or my fellow fishermen disrespect they shall be discarded. 
It will be my task to mentor new fishermen, that so desire, into the lifestyle and sport of fishing, so that the breed known as fishermen and fisherwomen shall continue. I shall instruct them, as I have been instructed by those before me. I shall preserve and honor the traditions of fishermen before, and will pass them on unaltered. 
I will not judge other fishermen on their choice of rod, reel & tackle, their appearance, or their profession. I will judge them only on their conduct as fishermen. 
I am proud of my accomplishments as a fisherman, though I will not flaunt them to others. If they ask, I will share them. I will stand ready to help any other fisherman that truly needs my help. 
I will never ask another fisherman to do for me what I can do for myself. 
I am a fisherman when and where-ever I go. I am proud to be a fisherman. 
I fish to better understand myself, my sport, the lands in which I fish, and seek out and know other fishermen like me. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Pier Rats' Code

As responsible anglers, we recognize that our actions should always be governed by what is right – ethically and legally – and we understand and agree that the best ways to accomplish our goals is through personal example and education. 
We’re dedicated to preserving the pier rats’ environment in the following ways: 
We will work to protect all species of fish. Fish that will be kept for food will be killed in a humane manner. Fish that are to be returned to the water will be handled with care in an attempt to assure their safe return to the water. All species of fish -- both sportfish and incidental species -- will be given the same respect and treatment. We will attempt to avoid the capture of unwanted or prohibited species. 
We will work to improve the environments of the piers themselves as well as the waters around the piers. We will dispose of trash in trash containers, make sure there are no lines or discarded tackle on the pier, and clean up bait from the surface of piers as well as the railings. Where possible, we will assist in the removal of lines and tackle from pilings and pier structures. We will not throw pollutants (of any type) into the waters adjacent to the pier. We will always try to leave the pier as clean or cleaner than when we arrived. 
As guardians of the pier environment, we will, to the best of our ability, try to reason with and correct anglers observed to be acting in a manner detrimental to that environment. We will, if necessary, report cases of abuse to the relevant authorities. Observations of illegal fishing methods will be reported to the Fish and Game Department (CalTip). Observations of destruction to the pier will be reported to local agencies. 
We will encourage good fishing etiquette. We will learn and obey all fishing regulations. We will treat fellow anglers with courtesy and respect. We will endeavor to educate our fellow anglers in sound and safe angling methods and fishery conservation.

http://www.socalsinker.com/fishingetiquette.htm#DOs and DONTs


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*welp, Koz*

that pretty much says it all


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Point is don't nobodey touch my gear!!!!!


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

If I yell "hey ra rod" an he says grab it, I will... If I dont hear or say the words "watch my rod" Dont touch it.
Ya ever have a big fish on in the surf and have mr. helpfull try an grab your line??


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Bottom line fer me is ya don't touch a rod that aint yours unless its ya best friend who is to drunk to catch a striper.  If somebody ask me to watch their rod than I will but unless its getting pulled into th drink if I don't know who's rod it is it will not be touched.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

But here's a question... someone walks away for a head call and says "Watch my line". Big hit happens, you play and land the fish. Whose fish is it? My instinct is that it goes to the guy who landed it, but when it happened to me the other angler insisted that the fish was mine since it came in on my rod. Not that I wasn't grateful for the fish, but I didn't fee like I'd done anything to earn it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I feel since you baited and casted the rod and it is your rod in the first place, it's your fish. If you decide to give that fish to that person, then that's your choice.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*depends*

offically it's your fish if it was caught off of your rod--However it all depends on the situation----If I'm on the planks just fishing for croakers or spots, 9 times outta 10 I'm gonna let the fellow who was watching my rod keep the fish. On the other hand If I've been soaking bait in the surf for 2 hours and that's my only catch well that's another story


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If I land a fish on some elses rod it's his fish and I would offer it to him. If someone lands a fish on my rod it's still his fish but I would expect him to offer it to me. BTW, the only way I would touch someone elses rod is if they asked me to watch it or if it was in danger of going into the deep.

Catman.


----------



## gotcha6/0 (Jul 13, 2003)

Im with Anthony on that one. The way i see it if its your rod then its your fish unless you dont want it then give it away.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have a very simple view of this. Unless he told you to watch the rod and walked away, you did the right thing.

You don't EVER, EVER touch another angler's gear when a fish strikes if he's nearby.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You did the right thing.. When the planks down here used to catch a lot of fish,I used to cheerish those words: "Watch my rod,I'm goin to the pier house to get something to eat".... Caught two drum over 40lb,one king, and a tarpon 121(my best friend ) because of those words..  *BUT never ever grab someone else's rod without them saying to,unless it's going overboard! *


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Let him have the fish*

I'd offer the fish to the guy just out of my appreciation. Or offer him or her a beer or a coke if they didn't want the fish.

But thats just me.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

1mocast....Excellent topic. 

Flea...Can this topic be archived in "Fishing Issues"?

Catman.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I know I'm late in this tread but unless told you don't touch with few excepctions I remember seeing a ugly fight on a pier because someone just move a rod over to but his rod in the spot.


----------



## JimiDaBeachBumm (Dec 7, 2003)

*Please! Watch my Rod!*

 *Great Topic!* 

If'n y'all asked me to, I'd be a-watchin' it like a hawk 'cuz there ain't nuthin' a'tall a'bitin' on my rig!

And if'n I walk away, please watch mine 'cuz sure as all get out y'all are gonna get one on my rig as soon as I turn my back!

And if'n it's a new record for the good ol' boy who landed it, we gotta take us some pictures and have us a toast!

But if it ain't my rig, it's hands off! I've seen some likkered-up folk get awful loud when y'all try to hep 'em fish!

 *JimiDaBeachBumm* 
"Life's a beach!"


----------



## TinasMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Tina and I had a good week when we were down two years ago. On the last morning, a fellow in F&F recognized me from a couple af days earlier, asked how long we were going to be down, then asked where we were fishing upon finding out we were leaving in a couple of hours.

He showed up 30 minutes later and set up shop 50 yds down the beach. We didn't mind. Nice guy and we had already put one on the beach.

He set two to soaking, then grabbed a plugger. Worked his way about 50-75 yds down further plugging.

Sure enough, about 10 min. later, I happen to see a "twitch" on one of his soakers! I took two steps that way and bam! I started yelling and running. He finally heard me and started running.

I got to his rod about 5 secs before he did. I stood right by the rod to make sure it didn't go over, but did not touch it. When he got to the rod, he flipped me his plugging rod and grabbed the soaker!!! Pulled in a nice striper.

He thanked me and we laughed about it.

Can't soak and plug, especially if you're solo. Just glad I was there to help.

TinasMike


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

It always happens the same way...You sit on the pier all day and not get a run all day, then when you decide to pull out the old pluggin rod it happens.. Your sittin there leaning over the pier killing time and all of a sudden the clouds open and a little beam of sunlight hits your rod then us fisherman hear the sound we live for..The sound of the almighty clicker... You try to reel your baitcaster up but the faster that plug comes up the louder the clicker gets... Finally you get the rod up and set it down as you run over to your fighting rod and as soon as you pick it up the fish decides for some reason to let go.. You sit there in amazment for a split second and every cuss word comes to mind and then you remember "ain't the first and won't be the last."


Fred


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I think it's better to plug and soak. It's pretty much a guarantee to get a hit on your bait while you are plugging  .


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

If your going to the head or to get food and expect to gone for an extended amount of time pull your lines up. I've seen people do this and I've seen people just walk away and be gone for 30 mins. or so.

I've got a situation for you. While at SPSP this summer, fishing in the area left of tree not to crowded, I saw a guy throw out a line and put the rod behind the fence around the tree and leave, headed in the direction of the picnic area by the play ground for kids.

What would you do if he got a fish on and his now unattend line with a fish on it now is getting in your way?


----------



## OBXdiver (Dec 4, 2003)

Cut it


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Orest said:


> *If your going to the head or to get food and expect to gone for an extended amount of time pull your lines up. I've seen people do this and I've seen people just walk away and be gone for 30 mins. or so.
> 
> I've got a situation for you. While at SPSP this summer, fishing in the area left of tree not to crowded, I saw a guy throw out a line and put the rod behind the fence around the tree and leave, headed in the direction of the picnic area by the play ground for kids.
> 
> What would you do if he got a fish on and his now unattend line with a fish on it now is getting in your way? *


No need to take your bait out of the water...Get yourself a conventional reel, put on the clicker, and wait for it to go off! No fuss... and you can take a snooze when you want and the clicker will wake you up!  Try doing that with a spinner!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

SandCrab I just do what they do on the cartoons; tie it to my toe..


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have seen it both ways. I saw a fight last year. My friend and I were at the NB pier watching people fish,. The line in front of us started bobbing. The owner said he just wanted the fish to get mad so he was going to watchit for awhile. Just then a stranger to everyone said fish on ran in an d grabbed the line and set the hook. He started reeling the line in and handed it to the owner who was standing two feet away from the r od. They got into an argument and then a shoving match. They were ejected from the pier (the owner unfairly._) All the stranger had to dowas ask.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Every situation is different. While fishing at 
SPSP during Trophy Rockfish season early
this year, someone right next to me whom 
I had just met that day was working one fish 
when his second rod got a great hit. I had been 
talking to him for a few hours and we
were getting along well. I felt compfortable
enough in that situation to pick his rod up
get a good hook-set and work the fish until
he got his first fish in and then hand him the
reel to bring his second fish in.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Since this my fist 1/2 year pier&surf fishing, when is Trophy RockFish season at SPSP?

Something to look forward to.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I would have to look up the exact dates to be sure
but I think that it was in mid to late April. Just follow 
this board around mid March with the Catch and 
Release data and you will get ALL the info that 
you will need and then some.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Orest

I would suggest reading back in the MD posts
till you get to the Late Mar/Apr period. It is great
reading! Just look for posts with SPSP in it.
It is also a great way to learn from other
people's mistakes and tips.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*MD Fisheries Page...*

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You can have the clicker in a Spinning if you buy a Baitrunner or Okuma Expior reel.Unless the guy leaves to go to his car for more than 7 minutes or tells you to watch his stuff keep your hands off his stuff.If I take a bathroom break at say the Choptank Pier I'll tell the guy"Watch my Stuff";"If I get a Fish Feel Free to Reel it in for Me .You my friend did the right thing;He was close to his rod;he should of reeled in the fish;not you!


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

ill get a buddies rod if he is busy ..or its a bait rod and we need all the bait we can get of course. but i mean i know them, someone i dont know ill ask if u want me to get it if they cant get to it..what i cant stand is when someone comes out to the end where u are cobe or king fishing throws out 2 bottom rigs.. rods straight up and down as much as they can be.. then without saying a word turns and walks up to the bait house..i wont help him , let the fish pull his rod in some people should know better..its kinda like the people who bring the little handle nets out on the pier thats 20ft up from the water lol i love pier fishing


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

*ZOMBIE THREAD ALERT!!!!!!!!
*

Sorry, but it looks like we got another thread from the dead.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I kind of agree with the friend catching the fish. Like you said when I have to leave to go do something I may tell the other angler to catch the fish. If some one a stranger just grabs the rod that may be another story.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

It maybe a ZOMBIE but it does answer a good question for some newbies,,,, now good fishn buddies might not care even if your standing there, Fish Hogs


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Shooter said:


> It maybe a ZOMBIE but it does answer a good question for some newbies,,,, now good fishn buddies might not care even if your standing there, Fish Hogs


This is true. 

Boss Dogg, our son Eddie and myself were at the half bridge on friday and there were two unattended rods at the end of the pier on the right side. Boss Dogg sets up at the end in the middle. All of the sudden one of the two rods bows up. She asked the one guy there are those yours, no one knew whoe they were. Well the way the rod was bowed up and bouncing back and forth, not wanting to some one loose their rod, Boss Dogg brought it in. Well it was a decent sized skate sadly, but none the less she was being nice. Finally the guy that had the two rods out came up back to his spot. Here the giy was sleeping in his truck!!!!!!!. Two rods out and this idiot goes to truck to sleep it off. Boss Dogg says to the guy, "hey I brought your rod in for ya cause you were hooked up but it was skate." She also told the guy that it really isn't a good idea by leaving the rods unattended. To which he replied, "Yeah well who the "F" are you!?". Instead of saying thank you he says something like that. I didn't hear what he said caus I was further down the pier, BUT...I do know one thing, the next time he does that he's gonna come back to NO rod. When he says, " hey what happened to my rod" I'm gonna reply, "Dude you were bowed up but it came right out of the holder, must have been a decent fish, oh well."


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Well since this thread has seen Easter Sunday I figure I might as well chime in.

I never, ever touch a stranger's rod and reel unless it's going overboard, over the pier rail, or out of the spike and fixing to go skiing.

If someone asks me to watch out for their rod okay, but unless the above is happening I never touch.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Wow, this *is* a _golden oldie_, isn't it? I'll throw in my 2 cents, but I'm sure it's the same as most of the other replys. When I'm fishing on the pier, I usually end up talking to a few people for extended periods of time. If I have to use the bathroom, I'll simply ask if they mind watching my stuff for a couple minutes. I explain to them, if a fish hits, have at it!! Then again, even though I'm 27 years old, every time I go fishing I'm as excited as a 12 year old on Christmas Eve, so my walk to the bathroom is usually pretty quick!!!LOL I never leave my gear for an extended length of time. I had somebody ask me to watch his stuff one day around noon, and by 7 pm, he still wasn't back!!! Now I wasn't staying out there just waiting for him to get back, I was fishing, but by 7 pm I left his gear to rot!!! Point being, if you have to run to the bathroom, grab a snack, etc., I'll watch your gear. You tell me you and your little girlfriend are going shopping for a while, talk to somebody else....LOL If a guy is out there and he doesn't hear his reel start screaming, I'm going to say something loud enough and let him come take care of it... To me it isn't proper to mess with another man's/woman's stuff if they haven't asked you to watch it. Now, obviously, if we're talking about kids it's a different story... Kids will be kids, and I just politely tell them to "leave that alone". If you're spot and croaker fishing and a man can't keep up with his rods, I'll politely recommend he use less rods if he can't keep track of them. This especially upsets me on a pier with a three rod limit.. I've seen people come out with their three rods, spot & croaker fishing, and try to space those three rods out 30 feet!!! It there is only a handful of people on the pier, that might be fine, but I'm talking about on a crowded pier!! Surf fishing I never leave my gear reguardless. Just be polite. A little common sense goes a long way.:fishing:


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*I just had to too.*

from experience when kingfishing/cobia from the end. If I go to the bathroom and I ask someone (usually they offer sometimes too) if they will watch my rod and I'll tell them I'll be back in 5-7 minutes and I'll walk fast too cause I want to be out there if I get a hit. No problem. Or I'll go to the room and fix a sandwich and do it really fast if I don't take them with me in the first place already made up that morning.

I remember back a few years ago (this is at Nags Head Pier BTW) a bunch of guys around 12-15 in a group would go to the end and line there stuff on the rail and then go back and stay in the brick house that Andy would rent out and then to beat the heat they would be up there with binoculars in the comfort of air conditioning watching their stuff over 1000 feet away and by the time they ran down the pier across the parking lot, up the stairs and in the room. That type of fishing doesn't fly and apparently some of their lines ended up cut. If that is the fishing you like, don't bother coming out that is BS.

A regular that I learned many things from when I first started pinrigging was this simple advice. If your going to be to the bath, pierhouse to get a drink or a plate to go at the restuarant, just a few minutes then it would be customary to help him out and when he got back to the end in a reasonable amount of time then the fish on his rod was the angler whom was gone up to the pierhouse. BUT if you ask someone to watch your stuff and your gone longer than usual then or you go shopping with or without your honey, then when you get back.....your rod...your reel..... BUT my fish don't expect me to give you the fish coming back hours later. Like it was mentioned already above, you leave your gear and come back hours later after asking a stranger to watch your gear and I have to leave then you may be in a rude awakening when you finally return.

Guess it kinda boils down to the situation and whom you are around.

Reelturner


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Reelturner said:


> from experience when kingfishing/cobia from the end. If I go to the bathroom and I ask someone (usually they offer sometimes too) if they will watch my rod and I'll tell them I'll be back in 5-7 minutes and I'll walk fast too cause I want to be out there if I get a hit. No problem. Or I'll go to the room and fix a sandwich and do it really fast if I don't take them with me in the first place already made up that morning.
> 
> I remember back a few years ago (this is at Nags Head Pier BTW) a bunch of guys around 12-15 in a group would go to the end and line there stuff on the rail and then go back and stay in the brick house that Andy would rent out and then to beat the heat they would be up there with binoculars in the comfort of air conditioning watching their stuff over 1000 feet away and by the time they ran down the pier across the parking lot, up the stairs and in the room. That type of fishing doesn't fly and apparently some of their lines ended up cut. If that is the fishing you like, don't bother coming out that is BS.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got it!:redface:


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Joey said:


> You did the right thing. I only grab someone else's stuff if I know them or if they give me permission. I wouldn't want anybody touching my stuff either. A tourist grabbed my most expensive setup while I had my back turned earlier this season. Of course I caught him in time, grabbed my combo and explained if he did it again he would get tossed in the drink. Turned out, it was my first keeper striper of the season on the other end. Besides, you can't really plug and dunk at the same time.


The darn tourists again, I have seen them grab a anchor rod for s pin rig thinking there was a fish.


----------

